# Sticky  The BEST front brake pads



## myersr15

I just bought some new EBC front brake pads. I got only two rides out of them and now they are metal to metal. I do alot of mud and water riding. I need some help and suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Kevlar pads have been the best for me. I don't remember which ones I got last time, they were abt 30 bucks and have been on the brute for over a year and no issues 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## cmills

EBC are high dollar. Just go on ebay and get some "sintered' brake pads. Two sets for the front for around 30 bucks delivered to your front door. They will still wear out in the mud fairly quick but it will wont be so hard on your pocket book.


----------



## hp488

Last set of ebc pads I bought were the severe duty and they are still going strong and yes they are very expensive but well worth it. Did you see if there is a warranty on them?


----------



## tx_brute_rider

I bought a set of Ebc Sintered Metal brake pads from ebay fro about $20 shipped... They only lasted 100 miles on my brute and I don't even go above the floorboards at the very bottom:thinking: I too have been pondering this question for some time, but the mud/sand around here will eat any brake pads.


----------



## brutemike

cmills said:


> EBC are high dollar. Just go on ebay and get some "sintered' brake pads. Two sets for the front for around 30 bucks delivered to your front door. They will still wear out in the mud fairly quick but it will wont be so hard on your pocket book.


 x2^^^


----------



## mcpyro3

cmills said:


> EBC are high dollar. Just go on ebay and get some "sintered' brake pads. Two sets for the front for around 30 bucks delivered to your front door. They will still wear out in the mud fairly quick but it will wont be so hard on your pocket book.


 
x3 just ordered a set for mine... i tried the ebc's before n didnt care for them that much maybe if you rode alot of tails they'd be worth it but for all mud they wear just as quick


----------



## rmax

i rarely use the front brake, i run the severe duty pads by ebc, they were costly but i have seen them on ebay alot cheaper than i paid, there was a thread on here somewhere showing how to make pads , i look at the material that was aviable ,an there were several to pick from


----------



## JPs300

EBC severe duties seem to be about the best "production" brake pads for use in mud/water. - The homemade/Turner Cycles solid brass pads last the longest in mud/water, but don't stop as well as a regular compounded pad.


----------



## Polaris425

I remember back in the day buying pads for the Polaris. The HD pads were cheaper than the regular pads and of course lasted 2 or 3 times as long. So I always bought them. 

Now that was Polaris brand parts but....


----------



## jrpro130

Race driven pads for me! last 10+ rides (mud/water)


----------



## phreebsd

race-driven!


----------



## Col_Sanders

Im using the cheap ebay sintered pads. I have had them on for at least 6 months. Probably 200-300 miles on them but I'll buy the same ones when these wear out..


----------



## Polaris425

made this a sticky


----------



## myersr15

Thanks for all the info. I will check all of them out.


----------



## myersr15

I just need some that are going to last longer than two ride.


----------



## blue beast

Race-Driven for me ...have been better then the oem's were, still got lots of pad left...


----------



## Riot936

Machined brass pads from turner


----------



## narfbrain

i just got the sbs pads for the front of my brute gained big stopping power and my buddy has been running a set for over 2yrs in his brute he highly reccomended them , have the sd ebc in my honda and they are still holding up good for the last yr but dont take near the power to stop the honda lol


----------



## rmax

do not buy caltric ,2 rides an down to metal


----------



## kygreen

My oem wore out and I'm on steel, for some reasen it still stops really good , like pick the back tires up on good ground good?


----------

